# I have a few questions about Steel (noob)



## iced one (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was wanting to try and get out to catch some steel this spring (as it will be my last in this part of the state.)

I have NEVER been steelie fishing before and wondered if someone could help me out on some of the basics? I have recieved a lot of good tips from the U.P thread, and just wondered if the fishing styles were the same down here in the southern part of the state.

I'm a senior in High School, and just looking for one last Hoorah. I have been bass fishing tournaments for practically my whole life. I just wanted to branch out this year and try some new species.

Thanks Guys


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

That's a lot of info you need, go to the river and start talking and watching, or find a friend at school that fishes Steelhead and go with him, maybe someone on here will take you. I'm sure you'll get a lot more posts.


----------



## ditchrat (Jan 8, 2008)

If u want to steelhead fish i would go down to flat rock. There usually guys down there fishing at the coffer dam. it is a good place to start and u can stand on the bridge and see how they rig there rods or go down and talk to them. Most of the old guys that are there are willing to share somke info. Also it is only an hour drive from adrian. I will be heading there tomarow to try my hand on some crome.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd drive three hours north where you've got a fighting chance. Hit the Pere Marquette, Betsie, Manistee, Muskegon, or any other river that drains into the big lake. Flat Rock steelheading is a fraction of the real action. Google great lakes steelheading and you'll find ample info on rigging options, techniques, etc.


----------



## iced one (Jan 19, 2011)

Queequeg said:


> I'd drive three hours north where you've got a fighting chance. Hit the Pere Marquette, Betsie, Manistee, Muskegon, or any other river that drains into the big lake. Flat Rock steelheading is a fraction of the real action. Google great lakes steelheading and you'll find ample info on rigging options, techniques, etc.


I'd love to... but unfortunately, my funds may prevent that...


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Go to FR. Try to learn the basics of rigging for that scenario. Learn how to bounce flys, and pay attention to the guys fishing floats above the coffer. Be polite, ask questions when you meet the right people, and learn how to fish around others. You might get lucky, who knows....but you will at least build a skills set to take with you when opportunities to fish other rivers to the north arise.

Good luck, and take some jerky or something to share with the folks who will be helping you learn.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm down with some jerky! :lol::lol:


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

I have found that for me and a few of my buddies who all bass fished before fishing for steelhead that spinners are the easiest way to transition from bass to steel. The tackle is similar, you cast at structure, and the big difference is leaning how to play the current and read the water. It is a super active method in which you wade ustream and just put a few cast into a hole and move on. You are young so you can handle the wading. Spinners are not "the best" overall method but they work well in many situations. For spring fishing you need chest waders, a medium or medium light fast action spinning rod with 14-17 lb test (sounds like bass, no?) with silver #4 &#3 french blade and #3 brass french blade spinners like a mepps. You also need a hat and good polarized sun glasses. There is a book by Jim Bedford called steelhead savvy. Get this book now, read it before you go, and you will have a good idea on how to catch fish. In the spring the fish will be in the holes near the gravel or on the gravel so look for gravel. The state has lots of good rivers, look for the smaller to mid size rivers that are wadable. Good luck.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just getting into Steelheading too and will be heading to Huron at FR when I actually get some time to go, lol

Got my rod all set up, got my tackle set together and think that I have got a good mix for various situations (spawn, got various wooly buggers, pink worms etc). 

I have alot of river fishing/wading experience with Maumee run "warreyes" and just messing around in rivers, but this seems different. 

When you cast and drift is it similar to walleye fishing where you are really in the river to the about knee/thigh deep (perpendicular to the bank), cast out infront and let it drift to about 45deg, retrive and do again? I know (atleast right now) there would be nowhere close to the number of people at Huroc as will be in the Maumee in a month (elbow to elbow, lol), or do you wade out further and let your float out pretty much infront of you and face downstream?

Figured I would tack on to anoher Noobie's thread instead of making another. May just take a run down to Huroc next week and do some watching instead of fishing.

Thanks in advance,
J-


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

I have fished the River in Flat Rock for a long time. Its really hit or miss but they are there. I have never seen nor caught a fish on spawn in Flat Rock although I am sure people have. I have always used Flies with a Dropshot rig or Center Pin floater. Red/Purple Seem to be the Hot colors for me. I did catch one on a Red Colorado Spinnerbait last year in August? Most guys use float rigs. I tend to like the Drop shot do to the fact that it catches fish of all types including Musky. The water is way to fast for any type of swim bait as I have tried everything and always seem to get hung up. Flies are way cheaper...


----------



## PHEDDEN (Feb 5, 2012)

Links below have good info for fishing steelies with Wiggle Warts and info on Flies.



http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=411236

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=411238


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

waterwolfhunter said:


> I have fished the River in Flat Rock for a long time. Its really hit or miss but they are there. I have never seen nor caught a fish on spawn in Flat Rock although I am sure people have. I have always used Flies with a Dropshot rig or Center Pin floater. Red/Purple Seem to be the Hot colors for me. I did catch one on a Red Colorado Spinnerbait last year in August? Most guys use float rigs. I tend to like the Drop shot do to the fact that it catches fish of all types including Musky. The water is way to fast for any type of swim bait as I have tried everything and always seem to get hung up. Flies are way cheaper...


I hope by dropshot rig you actually mean a three way dropper above the fly, if your fishing a drop shot rig like they use on lk st claire then thats illegal in a river


----------



## bowenfish (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, drop shotting is illegal in all rivers except the Detroit river. I always wondered why when I read the regs book. Does it stem from a snagging issue or something? Anyone know the real answer to this?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## iced one (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for all of the good info guys! I am praying that I can get out for some steel this spring.

I have a lot of experience fishing the Maumee river, which I imagine is a lot different than those steelie rivers.


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

bowenfish said:


> Yeah, drop shotting is illegal in all rivers except the Detroit river. I always wondered why when I read the regs book. Does it stem from a snagging issue or something? Anyone know the real answer to this?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


How exactly does the book define a drop shot rig? wouldn't that make perch rigs illegal in rivers, or does the hook having a leader make the rig legal? This has nothing to do with steelhead, but it makes me wonder if the rigs I use fishing for perch near the mouth of the clinton are legal.


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

johnny5alive said:


> I hope by dropshot rig you actually mean a three way dropper above the fly, if your fishing a drop shot rig like they use on lk st claire then thats illegal in a river


 
Ya I should have clarified. A Michigan Drop shot which includes a 3 way...


----------

